# Partition discover issue



## tim-m89 (Dec 23, 2012)

When I plug my android phone into my computer via usb, it doesn't detect the partition on the sdcard directly.


```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0s1: No such file or directory
```

da0s1 Doesn't exist until I do this:


```
mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0 /mnt/usb  
mount_msdosfs: /dev/da0: Invalid argument
```

Now I can attempt the first mount command again this time it will work.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 23, 2012)

Force a GEOM retaste after connecting it.


```
# true > /dev/da0
# mount -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/usb
```


----------



## jem (Dec 25, 2012)

I read somewhere that newer Android versions are starting to use Media Transfer Protocol instead of presenting as a plain mass storage device.


----------



## jalla (Dec 25, 2012)

jem said:
			
		

> I read somewhere that newer Android versions are starting to use Media Transfer Protocol instead of presenting as a plain mass storage device.



I can confirm this stopped working after an upgrade to android 4.1. 

See this aswell


----------



## SirDice (Dec 27, 2012)

Correct, it got removed in Jelly Bean in favor of MTP. Ice Cream Sandwich should still show up as a umass(4).


----------

